# Bashkir curly breeders



## OptimisticBlue (29 September 2010)

Does anyone know of a reputable breeder for bashkir curlys?  Would also consider a curly cross.

Thanks


----------



## berry (29 September 2010)

www.colourthyme-stud.com


----------



## berry (29 September 2010)

My friend also has a 3 yr old perlino tobiano curly cross sports horse colt that is for sale.
Sire is Painted Dunn Deal and Dam is Wolfgang busy lizzie. Pm me for more details.


----------



## aggie (4 November 2010)

Sorry, just seen this post but you could try Louise Parker http://www.trevorhallfarm.co.uk she has the largest Curly herd in the UK and will have some super horses and ponys for sale.  She also as a lovely stallion called Warrior Lynx plus a nice colt for the future too!


----------



## Aces_High (5 November 2010)

aggie said:



			Sorry, just seen this post but you could try Louise Parker http://www.trevorhallfarm.co.uk she has the largest Curly herd in the UK and will have some super horses and ponys for sale.  She also as a lovely stallion called Warrior Lynx plus a nice colt for the future too!
		
Click to expand...

I'll 2nd the above.  I went there and Louise couldn't have been more helpful.  OP CurlyWurly on here is the one you need to speak to about Curly's.  I will message her to say there's a post on Curly's in the Breeding Section!  I don't know your budget but you can also get Curly's in from Europe and the USA and it's not silly expensive.


----------



## TheCurlyPony (5 November 2010)

OptimisticBlue said:



			Does anyone know of a reputable breeder for bashkir curlys?  Would also consider a curly cross.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

If you call louise she has some fantastic curlys for sale.  Im not sure were your located, but if you are anywhere near YHL next the weekend, we will be there with one of the stallions.  We will be launching The British Curly Horse and Pony Society, so come along and say hello, and hopefully we can help you find what your looking for, feel free to pm if you would prefer.


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (5 November 2010)

there is frozen semen avaibale from i think Two curlies at Stallion Ai Services although i think one is a very little pony the other is a horse


----------



## Aces_High (5 November 2010)

There's some more photo's and info on here for Curly's to http://www.johnstonandharvey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=135  Worth a peek if you are interested in the breed.


----------



## LynneB (5 November 2010)

there will be an article by Louise on this breed in this month's Horse Breeders Magazine


----------



## TheCurlyPony (5 November 2010)

LynneB said:



			there will be an article by Louise on this breed in this month's Horse Breeders Magazine
		
Click to expand...

HH are also going to be running an article for us we hope its in nexts week edition so look out for it.


----------



## LynneB (5 November 2010)

lovely, we need more breeding coverage


----------



## Curlyhorselover2000 (22 February 2015)

LynneB said:



			lovely, we need more breeding coverage
		
Click to expand...

hi I know you posted this ages ago but does your friend still have this horse?


----------



## Curlyhorselover2000 (22 February 2015)

berry said:



			My friend also has a 3 yr old perlino tobiano curly cross sports horse colt that is for sale.
Sire is Painted Dunn Deal and Dam is Wolfgang busy lizzie. Pm me for more details.
		
Click to expand...

is this a Bashkir curly horse?


----------

